# resort opening dates for Eagle's Nest?



## akbmusic (Oct 31, 2005)

Has anyone heard what the opening dates are for the Eagle's Nest on Marco Island? Every time we check the HGVC website, it just states that they are closed. We have tried a few other sites and gotten nowhere with them either. I guess we could call, but as our exchange dates aren't until Christmas-time, we thought it was more appropriate to leave the phone lines open for owners and those scheduled to exchange in for the next few weeks.


----------



## danb (Oct 31, 2005)

*Eagles Nest*

I have been looking myself, we are scheduled to go in January. The site does not say much. I read on another thread that power is not up and the area is still off limits so they might not have anything to report. I hope everything is Ok but if it isn't we need to start making other plans. I bought insurance with the airfare thinking we could get snow. I hope I can use it if they are closed. 
Good luck.


----------



## JLB (Oct 31, 2005)

That's one I tried to call last week and didn't even get a ring.

The HGVC site is good at updating.  I bet if you keep checking it you will get an answer.  If you will go there now you will see they just posted an update, and Eagles Nest is among those not open yet:


http://www.hgvc.com/hurricane_updates.htm

Well, heck, here it is:

RESORTS NOW OPEN  

Marco Island  
Sunset Cove Resort 

Sanibel Island
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Shell Island Beach Club Resort
Tortuga Beach Club Resort 

RESORTS NOT YET OPEN 

Ft. Myers Beach
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort 

Hutchinson Island
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort 

Marco Island
The Charter Club of Marco Beach®
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
The Surf Club Resort

Miami Beach
HGVClub at South Beach


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 31, 2005)

I called regarding Surf Club today.  I first called II and they told me they were scheduled to reopen Nov. 5.  I called Surf Club to double check.  When I told them what II said, they said oh you were able to get thru to II.  They said they had not been able to reach them by phone and had just faxed them to tell them they were closed indefinitely.

I was sending friends on Dec. 3 and asked if there was any chance of being open then.  She said she really didn't know but they were advising people to make other plans.


----------



## LMD (Nov 1, 2005)

*Closed*

I have an exchange in to the Eagles Nest for Dec 2. They just called me to say they were closed and to "check back in a month". Patty, the women I spoke to said she didn't think they would be open until after the first of the year.

Lisa

I also checked with the Surf Club..they told me they had damage to 8 units.


----------



## akbmusic (Nov 1, 2005)

*II just called me*

Just got off the phone with II. They said the Eagle's Nest is closed and hopes to open sometime in January!    (Would any of you Florida folks like an extra family New Year's week?)


----------



## JLB (Nov 1, 2005)

Isn't this a bite~~~not knowing?

If you bought insurance, at what point do you do something?  If you wait until the last minute, and the resort is not open, you may miss out on trying to book something somewhere else, to salvage your air fare, or days you took off for vacation.

If I had a Dec. 2 check-in and they told me today they didn't think they would open until after the first of the year, I'm ready to make a change now!  I would think the fair thing would be for the exchange company, or whoever, to allow you to make a move now.

BTW, been there, done this.  Saw all the poor unfortunates at OL Week 1 this year, being turned away because they had been overbooked there form hurricane cancellations.


----------



## danb (Nov 2, 2005)

*Eagles Nest for January*

I am reserved for Jan 22nd and if they say they are not open until after the 1st what does that mean. I need some intilegent assesment now to make changes. I will call HGVC and try to get some info.


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2005)

*best to cancel now*

so if we cancel now, what will interval give us? a flex week and have one year to use? we are booked for the first week of january 06. i should have bought the insurance. any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sandcastles (Nov 2, 2005)

II called me yesterday to say the TS (Surf Club) would not be available.

All they offered  me was a week that would expire in 30 days (that I would have to pay an exchange fee for).  There was nothing I wanted.  They had something in Daytona, Panhandle and Orlando.  That was about it in Fl.


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2005)

We are OK.  Our January weeks are in FMB, Bonita Beach and Key West.  I just called the last of our resorts and it is up and running.

What I was referring to above is that I bought insurance when the storm was approaching, the idea being that if our resorts really got hit then I could make some changes to less desireable areas in Florida which still have availability for the same dates and salvage our (six of us) air fares into and out of Orlando.

My question still remains for those who are getting vague reports.


----------



## danb (Nov 2, 2005)

*Eagles Nest Status*

I called Eagles Nest today and was told they don't have any more info other than it was closed. HGVC did offer to cancel but I am holding off. I would like to book somewhere else but haven't decided yet. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open. 
We booked airfare with Travelocity and I did buy the insurance. Their website does say that most airlines are recinding their cancelation policies due to the storms. This trip was to be a low budget one with the cheap airfare and all but if I switch to the Caribbean the airfare will be much higher. 
If we wait to see what happens we risk not getting much. January is a busy time. 
Does anyone have any recommendations in the Keys?


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2005)

Timeshare-wise, for January I check Resorts of the Beach every morning.  I log the results and post changes on my SWFL in January thread.

This morning there were 24 Resorts on the Beach for January left.  23 were in NE FL and the other was in St. Pete Beach.


----------



## akbmusic (Nov 2, 2005)

*Got to re-exchange this morning*

I called II this morning. We got to re-exchange our Marco exchange for a 2 BR at the Redington Ambassador Thanksgiving week. We didn't have insurance, so paying the $129 fee to re-exchange is better than losing everything!  We were able to change our flight too and when I checked our "penalty" fees for changing and the difference in the flight costs, it actually came out within $150 of the price if we would have bought our flight today!(hooray!)


----------



## danb (Nov 3, 2005)

*Eagles Nest*

I called HGVC today and they indicated that the Eagles Nest would be open by Dec 31st. I hope they keep their postings up to date on their web site. I also inquired about any other availability in the Caribbean and was told there wasn't for the week we were going. I guess I will just sit tight and see what happens.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 3, 2005)

hgvc left a message on my answering machine that eagles nest would not be open for our trip on 1/06/2006

I booked it with hgvc using points I Hope they at least give me my points back or better yet a condo on sanibel


----------



## Thanh (Nov 4, 2005)

*Eagle Nest anticipated open date*

I too have an exchanged week at Eagle Nest on Jan. 6th 2006. Just received a call from an HGVC rep saying that the possibility of us checking in is slim.

She said that at this ponint the estimate for the resort re-opening is Feb. 2006. She offered us a week in a 3BR at the new HGVC resort in Marco Island (I forgot the name), it's the one that is not on the beach.

She said if we cancel our reservation by the begining of December, we will get our HGVC points back but not the reservation fee. I think we will cancel.


----------



## LMD (Nov 4, 2005)

*Surf Club*

Message on my machine from the Surf Club today saying that my exchange for Dec 31st would be cancelled- they will not be open until Jan or Feb. I got home too late to call and speak to someone at the resort.
Lisa


----------



## X-ring (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanh said:
			
		

> She offered us a week in a 3BR at the new HGVC resort in Marco Island (I forgot the name), it's the one that is not on the beach.



The HGVC web site mentions the following resorts on Marco : The Charter Club of Marco Beach, Club Regency of Marco Island, Eagle's Nest Beach Resort, and The Surf Club Resort.

Can you recall the name of the one offered?


----------



## Joe Egan (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't know the name of the new affiliated resort but the four you named are all on the beach and currently closed until further notice.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2005)

Sunset Cove is the resort open on Marco Island.  It is not on the beach - it is on a waterway across Collier Blvd from the Esplanade.  Sunset Cove is brand new, with all 3 bedroom units.


----------



## Thanh (Nov 5, 2005)

X-ring said:
			
		

> The HGVC web site mentions the following resorts on Marco : The Charter Club of Marco Beach, Club Regency of Marco Island, Eagle's Nest Beach Resort, and The Surf Club Resort.
> 
> Can you recall the name of the one offered?



It's none of the above. It's a newly HGVC affiliated resort: Sunset Cove


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2005)

Strange that a few blocks make such a difference,  Seawatch is closed and Lahaina Inn is open.  Same beach fairly close to each other.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, bummer on losing those Marco Island January reservations.  I know we look long and hard for them.

I guess it doesn't matter that I never saw them, searching every morning, and took other resorts instead.  My resorts are open and yours are not, it appears.

Is there some poetic justice in that?


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 6, 2005)

dont worry JLB i am sure that all those canceleed reservation were hgvc and not rci. Those hgvc ,marco resorts will never be readily available to rci. Thats why you never saw them.

they go 
1 to owners
2 to hgvc members
3 to renters
4 sfx
5 II
6 rci

All the hgvc sw florida weeks trade better in Ii then rci if they are dual affilites.

I ususally rent charter club when i am not using it and i use Surf club for II, sfx, hgvc points.

Rci will never see either one of those weeks. Too much of a trade down


----------



## JLB (Nov 6, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> dont worry JLB i am sure that all those canceleed reservation were hgvc and not rci. Those hgvc ,marco resorts will never be readily available to rci. Thats why you never saw them.




I usetacould.     

We've stayed at Club Regency in January.  In September I saw Surf Club for January, 07.

I'm fixin to do an update on my January search of SW FL.


----------



## danb (Nov 8, 2005)

*Eagles Nest Reopening Date*

I recieved a call yesterday from a HGVC rep and was informed that the Eagles Nest might not open until mid Feburary. They also gave us the option of the new Sunset Cove which was not damaged. I took it, the resort looks great, although not directly on the beach it is nearby. All the units are 3 bedroom and there are 36 units. HGVC made my day. 
I will put in a review upon returning.


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2005)

To add to my post number 26 above, during the first two years I searched for January in SW Florida (January, 2004), which I started on March 27, 2002, I saw nine Gold Crowns or RIDs on the Beach, mostly HGVC.  We took one of them and stayed at Club Regency.

For 2005 and 2006 I only saw GCs or RIDs on the Beach twice.  In my first 11 months of searching for January, 2007, I have also seen them twice, Surf Club and Seawatch.


----------



## Mrs. Pic (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been watching this thread for a few months.  Does anyone have any new info??  We have reservations at Eagle's Nest the first week in March.  I really hope they will be open by then, but at what point do I start looking for alternative lodging?  Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is the link to HGVC info on the closed resorts.  

http://www.hgvc.com/hurricane_updates.htm

I looked at it and it looks iffy for any Feb reservations at Eagles Nest but I'd call the resort. 

Good Luck


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 12, 2006)

I walked by the Eagle's Nest today, and it is definitely closed.  The tiles are off the main roof, and the top center screened in lanai is still caved in.  The place is a ghost town, except for one worker I could see.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Special Assessments*

As a possible future purchase,do any owners know if any of these resorts Surf,Eagle and Charter will have  special assessments?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 13, 2006)

Speaking of Surf and Charter,
Surf Club Closed:





Charter Club - Construction Zone - DO NOT ENTER:





Club Regency - Only Time Share on the beach that's open:





The Hilton was pretty busy, but the Marriot was EMPTY. The weather was beautiful!


----------



## Present (Jan 13, 2006)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> As a possible future purchase,do any owners know if any of these resorts Surf,Eagle and Charter will have  special assessments?




CHarter club is not doing a special assessment for Hurricane Wilma, rather they used some reserves and increased the maintenence fees slightly to cover repairs & replace the sliders with hurricane glass.


----------



## habajaba (Feb 21, 2006)

No special assessments at Eagle's Nest. Supposedly we have really good insurance thru HGVC. We lost our 4 weeks due to the damage and are being refunded the maintenance fees for last year.


----------

